# Any male dogs on or tried Propalin?



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Any male dogs on or tried Propalin? did it work? if so how long did it take to work? & how much was the dose you had to give?

Sorry for all the questions


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeap my JRT is on it. He only has a tiny amount twice a day (sorry not idea of the amount but it's 2 lines on the dropper thingy...if that's any help!!??:lol. I found it worked within 3 days of starting it and we've had no problems with incontinence since. He'll be on it for life now but even though it's expensive cos he's little one bottle lasts me six months. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

Had a search for you, I knew I'd seen this not so long ago

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/97837-incontinence.html


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks peeps he is on 0.5ml twice a day saw the vet monday & she uped it to 3xday which I have just done today as forgot the extra dose yesterday  just yesterday & today his bed has been damp again  the acupunture stoped him leaking through the day & when he started on the Propalin there was an improvment so just a bit :confused1: but he has started back at Hydro once a fortnight so just wondering if it could be that 

His pee chart is attatched if anyone can see a pattern


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Does sound like it's really working for him, I know my vet said it doesn't always work for male dogs. Sumo only has small leaks while sleeping, he never actually lost total control but I had noticed wet patches while he slept.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

we'l just have to wait & see if the larger dose works I still dont see how it can if it is nerve entrapment but....................


----------



## newlynk (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi

My male staffy is about 14/15yrs and started having 'leaks' in his bed particularly in the evenings and at night and also often couldn't make it out of the door without a dribble along the floor. He was also staying in his bed in the kitchen and not socialising in the lounge with us. 

The vet recommmended propalin syrup - 3 times a day for 3 weeks to see how he got on. Within 3/4 days he was loads better and no more wet beds!!

He has also started to socialise more with us and obviously feels more confident around the house. This has hugely improved his mood and he is brighter, more interactive and definitely happier.

Side effects CAN be increased aggression but I have not noticed this at all - however he is a VERY chilled dude anyway!!

After 2 weeks we decreased the dose to twice a day (he has 4 lines on the plunger for his weight of 20kg).

It is important to give this on an empty stomach so I do one first thing in the morning about 30/40 mins before breakfast and then again at night before bed. He HATES it being 'injected' into his mouth so I have found that putting the plunger right at the back of his mouth round his gums in the front of his mouth (staffies have lovely baggy chops to do this) works best and stops him gagging on it or give it in 2/3 small 'shots' to help alleviate the gag reflex.

I am really pleased the vet suggested giving this a go as it has drastically improved his quality of life and reduced my washing bill!! It is not cheap on prescription from the vet but a large bottle will last a long time and at the end of the day - they are worth it!

Another thought about incontinence is possible senility problems - a non prescription supplement to help with this is Aktivait (available in capsule form on line). Cheapest I have found is MyPetCareSupplies.com - for med/large dogs pack of 60 £23.89 free p&p (often £30 + on other sites!).

I shall think about trying these as they seem to get a good response from people.

Hope this helps


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for your info newlynk  Banjo has been on 0.07ml 3 times a day for a while now & along with his accupuncture is doing fine still has the odd damp patch  but nothing like he used to be  Nice to hear your boy is happier


----------

